# Ozzybass comes home to Sydney!



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

G'day to all on AKFF,

After 4yrs in the USA, I've returned home to Oz & looking forward to catching all the fish I've been missing out on. This site is awesome and as I said on my 1st post here about a year or so ago, yak fishing certainly has leapt ahead in leaps & bounds. I used to be one of a few yak fishos around when I got my ol' faithful Australis Bass 12 yrs ago, but it seems to be relegated to the "old school" now! I still love it tho & its fine for what I do (estuary & FW).

Will be living in Sydney as I've been offered a job already. My possessions haven't docked yet, but I should be geared up again within the next month or so. I'd hoped to catch my 1st flatties in 2yrs last Friday jigging at Ramsgate, Botany Bay on foot, but lucked out. Water seemed quite cold still and only got one bite which bit me off straight away - prob a tailor. Looking forward to spinning my old fav waterway, the Lane Cove R when I get settled. I believe that's Occy's stamping ground. Many a past great session fishing between the multi-million dollar boats & houses in the Hunters Hill area!!

Will miss my US smallmouth bass -







, 
Spotted Bass -








& of course largemouths (big slugs) -







& 
pretty sunfish -







,

but flatty fillets, tackle-busting bream and the wonderful Bronze battler (& the occasional Murray Cod) will sure help ease the pain! 8) I will be back with my club, Bass Sydney, but also hope to meet some AKFF members.

PS: Arpie - looks like I'll be a Sydney-sider, but hope we can catch up sometime. Congrats on yr killer flatty!


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

arpie said:


> I bet it won't be too long before you are out & about on the water - is your yak coming back with your gear, or did you leave it here??
> 
> Whereabouts in Sydney will you be based! Not too far from water, I hope!! We're getting together down at Durras the 2nd weekend in Oct ....... if you don't have anything better planned ....... great way to meet & greet the other AKFFers!


Roberta, my yak is coming back. Man its done some miles!! I'm househunting & shaking my head at the Aussie rents! Rent sure is cheap in the US (outside of NYC, San Francisco & LA), but I have a house we're selling over there. Huge loss tho & wil return to be a renter in Oz again! I hope to be living in the Inner West/Redfern area which is not far to most waterways in Sydney, but prob a little further to Sydney bass waters. I'll be working in Liverpool so I expect I can get an after-work foray on the Georges R when I get settled. Hmmmmm, I LOVE Sydney!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well Ozzybass if your working at Liverpool and looking at after work in the georges , if you know any bass sites up above the weir or even under it , i could join you for a fish , as i'm quite near there and do love my bass fishing , and actually quite keen to explore the Georges fresh water a bit further up as i seem to think it holds some nice wild river bass


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Bazoo,

Even tho Bass Sydney was one of the bodies instrumental in getting the Liverpool Weir fishway up & running, I've never actually pulled a bass out of the Georges R. This is because I've only gone bassin' there once years ago, just after the fishway was built and have been out of the country for years. I guess this is the time to start checking it out! I know there's access not very far upstream of the weir and there's always the Cambridge Ave crossing. I know the club had an outing there 2 or 3 yrs ago and had a good session except for some hassle with some mongrel feral kids throwing rocks or something like that!! :evil:

By all means we should hook up. I'll be starting early & finishing by 2:30/3pm. We'll PM each other with our phone no's. Hmmmm, I better get roof racks for the company car ASAP!! 8) (If I can afford it by the time I've got a place to live!!) DO NOT e-mail me on the e-mail address I have up on this site. I have to update it with a local one once I get one.

Thanks!


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Any other Sydney-siders out there??! I can't really go outside like some of you guys do, but I'd like to meet & fish with other estuary & freshwater enthusiasts so that I can widen my circle of yak fisher-friends. Thanks & look forward to meeting up with anyone once I get my yak & possessions & housing settled (in about a month or so).


----------



## BasserDrew (May 26, 2009)

America misses you Ozzybass! Hope things are going well for you in Sydney. We're still up to our same old tricks in the US rivers. Just joined this forum and saw you on here so I thought I would say hey on this thread. The Australia rivers are absolutely beautiful and it appears the river bassin' is very good as well.


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG! Basserdrew! Great to hear from you. Only a few days ago, I found out that you've really gone pro, guiding & stuff and getting famous. Too bad I never got to fish with the most accomplished river angler in the South! Still got your day job?


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Rebirthing an old thread but as I drive past every day I was wondering if there are any spots for a fish upstream of the Weir at Liverpool? 
I saw that there is what looks to be a pretty good launch point not to far upstream of the Bridge. Parking looks ok, may have to put in at the wharf.

Anyone been in that part of the river?


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi there Grunt! I see you live in Prestons which is where I work. I did get out bassin' the Georges R a coupla times last season & caught a few tiny tackers. Plenty of access to the water upstream of the weir, but the easiest is prob at Cambridge Ave. You can easily paddle to the weir in a short time if you wanted to. Gorgeous further up around Simmos Beach, but like I said, you're taking an unacceptable risk to your own safety!!

This season, send me a PM sometime as work is only 10 mins from Cambridge Ave and daylight saving is not far away!


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome home and good luck


----------

